# Landry Wounded in Shooting



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I heard on sports radio 610 that Carl Landry was shot last night in the leg. Just a flesh wound, and it was gang related. :azdaja:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Landry Shot?*

Yeah, this news is so recent that nothing has been posted on the internet yet.

The Spurs won by 3 the other day so, I don't understand. :lol:

In all seriousness, I really hope he is OK. Carl should stay at Battier's house this week so he can feel safe!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Landry Shot?*

Holy crap wtf! I clicked this thread thinking he made another 3 or something.

Hope it was nothing serious!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Landry Shot?*

Rockets Forward Landry
Hurt in Shooting
Last Edited: Tuesday, 17 Mar 2009, 9:23 AM CDT
Created On: Tuesday, 17 Mar 2009, 8:58 AM CDT

HOUSTON - Houston Rockets forward Carl Landry was injured early Tuesday morning after being the target of an apparent act of random violence.

Landry was shot in the leg, in the calf area, but has already been treated and released from a local hospital.

Landry was en route to get something to eat about 4:30 a.m. in the 300 block of Leeland Street after the team arrived from New Orleans where they had beaten the Hornets.

A Houston Police Department spokesman, John Chomiak, confirms there was a traffic altercation which resulted in Landry being shot in the leg.

The spokesman said Landry was taken to Memorial Hermann Hospital. He also said no arrests have been made but charges of aggravated assault could be filed by the District Attorney by the end of the day.

Sources told FOX 26 Sports Landry was sideswiped by another car. The person or persons in that car came back and took two shots at Landry with one of them hitting him in the leg.

Sources close to the team tell FOX 26 Landry is expected to make a full recovery and could be back in action within a month.


*Could have been much worse.
Hope he gets well soon.*


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/090317_rockets_landry_shooting


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Landry Shot?*

What the heck, he got out off his car and got shot? I hope he's okay.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Landry Shot?*



> The injury was minor, and the team said Landry was treated at a hospital and released. The Rockets said they expected Landry to return to action in *one to three weeks.*





> Houston police said a car with two occupants hit Landry’s vehicle from behind. Police said Landry was shot when he got out to inspect the damage, and the other vehicle left the scene. The Rockets also said Landry dislocated a finger on his left hand in the incident.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Alt94plbIxjORWJucFe6GRW8vLYF?slug=ap-rockets-landryshot&prov=ap&type=lgns

Glad he's OK.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Not cool. Thank God he's not seriously hurt.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/57959/20090317/landry_shot_in_lower_leg/

There's the link. That is seriously not cool.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I heard this on the radio on the way to the store. My jaw dropped. 

Stupid ****s like these are worthless human beings, and I hope karma comes and ****s them so hard. Stupid scum. Crash into a innocent person, and then shoot them when they get out to inspect the damage. Worthless ****s could have screwed up our playoff chances, his career, but more importantly, could have taken his life.

Man Im so pissed.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good news is he is ok.
But he should have asked Dorsey instead to buy him some fastfood.:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> "We are very thankful and relieved that Carl's injuries were relatively minor and that he is doing well," Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey said in a statement. "Carl was the victim of an apparent random act of violence early this morning after the team arrived from New Orleans. We are in the process of working with authorities to gather more information."





> "Everyone is very happy Carl is OK," Morey said later today. "He came out of this with relatively minor injuries. From what we can understand, he was very lucky; obviously unlucky with the situation that happened to him, but he came out without anything major."





> "Dr. (Tom) Clanton (the Rockets team physician) examined him early," Morey said. "I was in the hospital with Carl. It looks like a minor injury and he'll be out one to three weeks. Right now, we're focused on him and his family and the fact that he's OK; that's where our players' hearts are as well. I can't answer any detailed questions because it's an ongoing investigation."





> "It's frightening for anybody. Everybody knows Carl and why the city loves him." Morey said. "He's a happy, upbeat guy. It was one of those situations where everyone takes stock. I think he's going to get through it because he's very positive, but I think he was very frightened."


http://blogs.chron.com/franblinebury/2009/03/with_or_without_you_rockets_95.html


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I am now convinced that there is someone behind all the Rocket's injuries.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

> "Dr. (Tom) Clanton *(the Rockets team physician)* examined him early," Morey said. "I was in the hospital with Carl. It looks like a minor injury and he'll be out one to three weeks. Right now, we're focused on him and his family and the fact that he's OK; that's where our players' hearts are as well. I can't answer any detailed questions because it's an ongoing investigation."


This gives me no confidence whatsoever. At the rate our team doctors have been Landry could get amputated and they would have him listed as day-to-day.

Now we know everything is ok, hopefully he's back asap because we have to make a playoff run.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Apparently this was the location of the shooting. From chron.com

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...vwrJG0SFr4A31maA&cbp=12,101.162893127519,,0,5


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Landry describes incident in full detail*
> 
> Carl Landry is just flat out lucky to be alive.
> 
> ...


Full story + audio


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Full story + audio


This is a lot more serious than originally thought. At first it sounded like he was just hit randomly hit and they drove off firing some shots. These guys were trying to kill him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ that or tryintg to kill somebody else. But I agree, there does seem to be more to the story


----------

